# Fans revisited...for SAT-T60



## fhturner (Mar 15, 2003)

Hi Folks--

I've spent way more time than I care to admit trying to find the best replacement fan option for my SAT-T60. I had considered the SilenX fan mentioned here a couple of years back from NewEgg, but the higher CFM model is no longer in stock, and after shipping at other places, we're talking close to $20. Not a lot of money, but I could probably buy another T60 for not much more than that! I would prefer a cheaper alternative that I could buy more than 1 of, but also not feel like I'd wasted a lot of money if I didn't like it.

Anyway, it seems that there are several criteria to be met for this fan:

1. Quiet-- T60 is in a bedroom, so at least not perceptibly louder than original Delta Superflo AUB0612L
2. Inexpensive-- $5-10 range; I would probably buy a spare or 2 as well
3. 60x60x25-- that seems easy, but we need "open" corners, or I'll have to go hunting longer screws
4. 2-pin connector-- or, can the 3-pin connectors be modified to work w/ the MB's 2-pin?
5. Availability-- these buggers are hard to track down, w/ some requiring large quantities to purchase

So, any recent experiences/suggestions? Are some of these higher dBa ratings only when running at 12V (and would be quieter when connected to 7V connector)? Would this fan work, and does anyone know how to NOT buy 200?? 

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=9970927

Thx,
Fred


----------



## wmotdf (May 28, 2002)

Hi Fred,

Back in 2006, I also needed a replacement for my SAT-T60 DirecTiVo fan. Since I had two DirecTiVos, I ordered two replacements from WeaKnees. I only used one at the time and, while both my T60s are running to this day, I never had a need to replace the second.

While the replacement is not a Superflo, the COFAN that WeaKnees sent me has performed flawlessly for almost 5 years and is very quiet (it is in my bedroom TiVo as well). It also came with the extended Allen wrench needed to complete the install. 

I am now getting ready to switch over to FiOS with TiVo HDs and Premieres. While I plan on keeping my SAT-T60s in storage to show my grandkids the greatest piece of technology I ever experienced in my life (really!), I am more than happy to share the extra fan with a fellow Sony TiVo user at no charge to keep those DirecTiVos going.

If you PM me with your shipping address, I will be more than happy to send it to you right away.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Regarding the 3-pin connector - you just plug in two of the pins and leave the third lead hanging. It's the yellow one (usually) that is not connected.


----------



## fhturner (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks *and* sorry, guys...got sidetracked and just getting back to this...



wmotdf said:


> I am more than happy to share the extra fan with a fellow Sony TiVo user at no charge to keep those DirecTiVos going.


Wow, that's awesome of you, Bill! My apologies again...you went out of your way to be nice and helpful to me, and I disappear for a month.  If the offer still stands, I may yet take you up on it. However, I actually discovered that the CPU fan from a parts Quicksilver Power Mac G4/933 is identically sized and compatible. So I tried that, and it runs, albeit not moving quite as much air. But it also was noisy. I think something has changed in my T60 where the fan easily resonates and makes a racket-- I'm not sure the problem is the fan itself now.

I was going to try to revisit this, but when I turned on the TV tonight, I was greeted by a "Welcome! Powering up..." loop that's probably been going for days now. I don't hear any odd noises from the drives, so I'm going to scrutinize the power supply as well...

Thx,
Fred


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

fhturner said:


> Hi Folks--
> 
> I've spent way more time than I care to admit trying to find the best replacement fan option for my SAT-T60. I had considered the SilenX fan mentioned here a couple of years back from NewEgg, but the higher CFM model is no longer in stock, and after shipping at other places, we're talking close to $20. Not a lot of money, but I could probably buy another T60 for not much more than that! I would prefer a cheaper alternative that I could buy more than 1 of, but also not feel like I'd wasted a lot of money if I didn't like it.
> 
> ...


http://www.allelectronics.com/

and

http://www.mpja.com/

carry surplus fans you can buy in onesies and twosies.

The third wire is the tachometer lead and is an output from the fan to the whatever, and can be left floating.

Remove the 2 wire plug from the old fan and use it and insulate the tach lead with quality electrical tape (Scotch 33+, for instance).

If you don't have any documentation on a 3 wire fan, you can look where the wires are soldered to the circuit board and sometimes there will be + and - signs on the board.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The S2 DTiVo way of mounting the fan can indeed cause noise. I found it helped to wrap the edges of the sheet metal fan housing with electrical tape and to use silicone noise dampening fasteners for the fan.


----------



## notanonymus (May 4, 2012)

"I was going to try to revisit this, but when I turned on the TV tonight, I was greeted by a "Welcome! Powering up..." loop that's probably been going for days now. I don't hear any odd noises from the drives, so I'm going to scrutinize the power supply as well..."

This is starting to happen almost all at once to a lot of T60s......I suspect malware to kill them off.......I;ll be surprised if DirecTV actually fixes the issue....too many of them failing with same problem for the issue to be anything hardware related...something bad came in from the satelite to screw them up.
See the thread on Sat-T60s not completing boot
JC


----------



## notanonymus (May 4, 2012)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=486790&highlight=Sat-T60

Time to spend a $grand and start over with "new and improved' technology, even if you don't want it! ...no choice in the matter it would seem...they want the T60s GONE....


----------

